# How do you decide on DCC the first time?



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

I don't know the first thing about prototypical operation.

Does DCC do everything in the right sequence, or do you have to know which button to press?

Is DCC for larger layouts? What if you just have a small layout that goes around in a circle?

Bill


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

well theres alot of factors the main t3 i can think of is a power consuiption meaning how many locos will you plan to run price and then if u want to be able to run a dc loco as well another is do you want a walk around throttle or a base station setup and dcc can be used on any size of layout even if its a loop and you have a locomotive with sound functions onboard its the easist way to be able to control all them and all the different sounds and lighting fuctnions are on different buttons the locomotibves with sound and dcc onboard usually come with a sheet that tells you which buttons will do what i hope that this helps you some i just got my 2nd dcc setup a nce powercab cuz it fit what i need for now and when i need more power i can exspand onto it to get more power and additnoal walk around throttles.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Bill

DCC is just a simple way to individually control your locomotives.

Not sure what sequence you may be thinking.

A DCC controller sends digital signals to decoders in the locomotives
through the track that is always powered at around 14 or so volts
of modified AC.

You push a button on the controller to select
what loco you want to run. You push other buttons to turn on lights,
blow the horn, etc. There is a button for forward or reverse...and
finally a 'knob' that controls the speed.

You can set one train to running that way, then as it continues, push
another button to select a 2nd loco...and so on. One controller can
have several trains running at the same time but that can be made
easier if you add one or two additional controllers (throttles).

DCC is for any size layout. There are starter sets sold by most
brands that include the controllers and decoder equipped locos
as well as cars and a simple oval track. You can then expand the layout to
as large as you want. You can even add decoders to many of
the older DC locomotives so they can join your fleet.

At a point when you have several
locos, and especially power hogging sound locos, you may have
to add a power BOOSTER to keep the track power sufficient for all
to operate smoothly.

Read through the various threads in our DCC forum. But I would
caution you, don'[t be alarmed at some of the technical questions
brought up. These won't apply to most modellers.

The best way to understand the system is to visit a DCC layout 
and talk to the owner. Or you might visit a near by club layout.

Then your questions would be welcome here on the Forum. Ask
for an explanation of anything that you may question.

Don


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

In most cases, the operator controls the sequence that the engine is put through. 

The fundamental control difference between DCC and the Classic DC systems are really simple. 

In DC, if you put multiple engines on one track path, they will see the same polarity and voltage level. Thus, nominally they will run in the same direction and speed. To change this, the track path is broken up into blocks. Inside a given block the direction and speed are still fixed, but the blocks can be separately controlled so speeds and directions can be set differently in each block. These changes are controlled with external switches wired to each block.

In DCC, need for these blocks in the track has been eliminated. Instead, a small computer circuit is put in each train. This is the decoder. This decoder is essentially the block switches that are mobile with the train. I said train, because the decoder could be in a car with wires running to the engine. These decoders are mini computers and they are each programmed as desired. 
In DC, you have a power supply, transformer, that is connected to the track. This transformer controls the polarity and voltage level to the track, and are varied by the operator.
In DCC, you have a power supply and a command station connected to the track. The voltage level is at the highest level at all times. The operator sends signals via a controller to the engine decoders through the command station. These signals tell the decoders how to perform. Thus the engines can operate in different directions at different speeds. 
That is really all there is to it, at least logically.
Because the decoders are mini computers, then extra actions are possible with extra circuits on the decoder. This allows some very neat things, like sound control and light control that can be easily added. These could be done with Classic DC, but with less finesse. 

People are connecting the command stations with external computers, lap tops, tablets and smart phones. This allows further sophisticated operational characteristics to be employed. This is really several steps beyond DCC. 

Probably more than you wanted,
Larry
Check out my blog: www.llxlocomotives.com


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

this is how I decided to go DCC.

Old & Busted:









New Hotness:









/will smith voice


----------



## yoshi55 (Oct 22, 2014)

Im new to this DCC concept, so forgive me if this question has been answered before. From my understanding, power is on at all times to the loco. With the controller, if you have two or three locos on the same line being pulled, can the controller control the second and third loco to not operate? Am I understanding this correctly? I am still reading and researching before I pull the trigger on my future layout. I am leaning toward DCC because of the features it offers and I am very impressed by it.

Brandon


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes, each loco can be set to the speed you want even if it is zero.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

The decision was easy for me, I knew I needed DCC and bought an NCE Power cab brand new on Ebay for 150 shipped. I still have a lot of DC engines so I did the DPDT center off switches and have the best of both worlds. I did no research on the DCC controller, I figure they all are good but I liked the looks of the Power Cab. Edit: the room is 16x18 feet, around the wall and no issues. Pick one and do it!!!


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Choosing a DCC encoder your happy with.*

I like to add a little.... here,please.If may? I'm still doing research. I'm going to stay with dc for a while. First. My layout, from way back to the 70's definitely needs to be rewired. Of cores for DCC now. I'll wire as Mr. Mark Gurries, suggests/instructs and the NMRA standardization i.e. Red wire right side rail, black wire left side rail. The pair of wires(buss)
will follow the tracks/rails underneath the layout. The wires may also be suspended by eyelets screwed into the 3/8" plywood train board.The feeder/drop wires should be about 4" in length.
the gage wire may be as small as 20 gage, for feeders. Although, I'm not quite sure on the spacing of the short feeder wires(4").I think also, the buss pair is loosely twisted 
3 0r 4 times per yard.(meter).I'm planning to use a double pull type micro toggle switch for running both types of voltages, until my conversions have been completed. I'd just thought I'd throw my plan out there. What are you guys thoughts and opinions? Regards,tr1


----------

